# mtp with usb debugging on



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having an issue where I cannot connect via mtp when usb debugging in on, but connects fine when off. This issue is happening on a xp box, where my gnex connect fine with usb debugging on or off. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this, not really a huge deal but its bugging me.
Thanks.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting the N7 to be seen at all by my AMD64 Win7 machine. I could connect via MTP at first but now no MTP regardless of whether or not USB debugging is on, and no adb either... but I can do both with my GNex... very confused, I thought the driver would work the same for both.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you updated your USB drivers?


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I reinstalled PDAnet, figuring that might do it (it didn't), and also fired up the Android SDK Manager, looks like a new Google USB driver is out... Strange, I looked for the latter on the 25th and it didn't come up. Maybe that's it, I'll install that, my bad.

Nope, didn't help. I can connect as a camera, but MTP fails (never shows up in explorer) and debug, not even close. Updated everything, Google USB V6, adb 1.0.29, etc... and the GNex still connects flawlessly. Frustrating. Even tried different cables (including the ASUS one), nothing. Explorer thinks about it when it is physically connected (the location bar indicates it's doing something), but the device never shows up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Download the naked USB driver 0.7. My laptop didn't recognize the N7 until I used that driver.


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

Where can we find this naked sub driver 0.7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks nhat I will try that when I can get time. It's easily Googled, the main thread is on XDA.

OK, I'm back...

First, Boblank, I hope I haven't hijacked this thread. I posted here originally thinking my problems were similar enough to yours that they would support your OP, given that we both seem to be having USB/MTP issues with our N7s. Not sure it's worked out that way, if not I apologize; let me know and I'll start a new thread.

nhat, I did install the Naked USB Driver, and... it helps some. MTP for the N7 is now available (yay! it shows up as a Portable Device) and it claims that the ADB interface is there (Under "SAMSUNG Android Phone"? it appears as "Google Nexus 7 ADB Interface"). However adb still doesn't see it. Interestingly (to me, at least), the GNex can be in USB debugging mode and still be addressed as an MTP device, but if I'm looking at the internal storage on the N7 and put it in USB debugging mode, the internal storage disappears.

This appears to be progress... not quite there yet (I use the adb shell to do a lot of stuff on the GNex, so I'd like to have it for the N7, too), but it's better than before, to be sure.

HAH! OK I'm back again. I deleted the ADB interface from the Devices list on the windows machine (I had done this multiple times already, as instructed by the Naked Driver author) but it didn't work... I deleted it again, plugged in the N7, it installed the interface (again), and everything works - Simultaneous MTP and adb shell. Now I just hope it also works with the GNex!!! Hey, it does, simultaneously!!! This driver ROCKS!!!

Thanks nhat!!

By the way, Ivanrooni, the Naked Driver can be found at http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514942

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> Thanks nhat I will try that when I can get time. It's easily Googled, the main thread is on XDA.
> 
> OK, I'm back...
> 
> First, Boblank, I hope I haven't hijacked this thread. I posted here originally thinking my problems were similar enough to yours that they would support your OP, given that we both seem to be having USB/MTP issues with our N7s. Not sure it's worked out that way, if not I apologize; let me know and I'll start a new thread.


No worries, im glad you got your issue resolves. My problem is almost too minor to keep pursuing. It's pretty simple to toggle usb debugging or use my Windows 7 machines. I should just chalk it up to a few hours waisted and move on, but would appreciate any suggestions, if there is anyone out there still running xp on anything...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Good to hear that solved the problem  Enjoy!


----------

